# Reasonable living expences in bankruptcy



## JayPee (16 Aug 2013)

Does anyone have any figures for reasoable living expences in relation to bankruptcy, both here and UK. Are these in line with those issued for PIA


----------



## Luternau (17 Aug 2013)

You need to put up more information. For how many people, no of adults, no of kids, ages of kids.
Also, try citizens advice in the uk for information on uk bankrupcy.


----------



## JayPee (17 Aug 2013)

ye,sorry Luter, 2 aults 2 kids 4 and 6, but looking for comparisons really


----------



## Luternau (17 Aug 2013)

If you google you will find the comparison


----------



## Steve Thatcher (19 Aug 2013)

JayPee said:


> ye,sorry Luter, 2 aults 2 kids 4 and 6, but looking for comparisons really



Its pretty impossible to put up anything meaningful, as it depends on where you live and your accommodation costs.
This wouldn't be miles away		

Expenditure (per month)		
Mortgage	£	 
Rent 	£	800
Gas 	£70	 
Electricity 	£70	 
Water 	£30	 
Council Tax 	£120	 
Telephone 	£50	 
Housekeeping / Food 	£1000
Clothing 	£160
TV rental / Licence £	 
Prescriptions 	£15	 
Gifts / Emergencies / Newspapers etc 	£40
Car Tax / Insurance 	£50
Petrol 	£	250
Car Repairs 	£20	
Life / Household Insurance 	£20	 
Sky 	£40 ( will be disallowed)
Child Maintenance 	£	 
Any other essential items (please list those items below)		
 Holidays £70
Haircuts £40

Steve Thatcher
www.stevethatcher.ie


----------



## JayPee (20 Aug 2013)

thanks for that Steve, just looking for a rough guide


----------



## JayPee (20 Aug 2013)

I'm looking at Dorchester and the rent is considerably higher, is that a no no?


----------



## Steve Thatcher (20 Aug 2013)

JayPee said:


> I'm looking at Dorchester and the rent isconsiderably higher, is that a no no?




no your rent is what it is.

Steve Thatcher
www.stevethatcher.ie


----------



## JayPee (20 Aug 2013)

tx Steve, while your there I have one more quick question, my wife has the chance of relocating her job to the UK, would this be a problem


----------



## jackswift (20 Aug 2013)

Would you be allowed to buy cigarettes while bankrupt?


----------



## Steve Thatcher (21 Aug 2013)

JayPee said:


> tx Steve, while your there I have one more quick question, my wife has the chance of relocating her job to the UK, would this be a problem



That would be fabulous, its really shows your comi is on the ground in England.

Steve Thatcher
www.stevethatcher.ie


----------



## Steve Thatcher (21 Aug 2013)

jackswift said:


> Would you be allowed to buy cigarettes while bankrupt?





Hi Jack yes you can, but you cannot claim for them under a separate head of claim, they would have to fall within your housekeeping budget, or as you have a clothes allowance of £40 per month, you may decide you can get away with £20 new clothes and £20 fags. That's how it works. You get a whole budget allowance, it's really up to you how you spend that money each month.

Steve Thatcher
www.stevethatcher.ie


----------



## jackswift (21 Aug 2013)

Steve Thatcher said:


> Hi Jack yes you can, but you cannot claim for them under a separate head of claim, they would have to fall within your housekeeping budget, or as you have a clothes allowance of £40 per month, you may decide you can get away with £20 new clothes and £20 fags. That's how it works. You get a whole budget allowance, it's really up to you how you spend that money each month.
> 
> Steve Thatcher
> www.stevethatcher.ie


Thanks Steve.


----------



## Phoenix2015 (10 Nov 2013)

Hi there, does anyone know what 'reasonable' rent for a single person living in Belfast would be?


----------



## Steve Thatcher (11 Nov 2013)

Phoenix2015 said:


> Hi there, does anyone know what 'reasonable' rent for a single person living in Belfast would be?



there is no set figure, it is what is reasonable for you. That may be what you can get frankly

Steve Thatcher


----------



## Phoenix2015 (11 Nov 2013)

Thanks Steve. Would it need to be a 1 bed flat or could I get a house with a garden (as I have a pet) which seem to be around £800p.m. in a decent area, if I could somehow manage it financially?


----------



## Bronte (12 Nov 2013)

Phoenix2015 said:


> Thanks Steve. Would it need to be a 1 bed flat or could I get a house with a garden (as I have a pet) which seem to be around £800p.m. in a decent area, if I could somehow manage it financially?


 
Not sure what Steve is going to reply, but I'd be surprised if a judge would not raise his eyebrows at a single person renting a house for 800 GBP.  Don't draw attention to yourself.


----------



## Steve Thatcher (13 Nov 2013)

Bronte said:


> Not sure what Steve is going to reply, but I'd be surprised if a judge would not raise his eyebrows at a single person renting a house for 800 GBP.  Don't draw attention to yourself.



A judge won't be concerned at all. The OR won't mind if you can afford it. renting is expensive

Steve Thatcher


----------



## Phoenix2015 (14 Nov 2013)

Thanks Steve. Renting is very expensive in the areas I'm restricted to but they're the only areas I'd feel safe in.


----------

